# Who sings publicly or profesonaly



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

I would be interested to know on this forum, who sings publicly and or profesonaly 
If you could share your experience with us
What and where you sing and how you got started
Thanks


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Batista230 said:


> I would be interested to know on this forum, who sings publicly and or profesonaly
> If you could share your experience with us
> What and where you sing and how you got started
> Thanks


Did I read this yesterday already?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I often sing at church. We are an acappella congregation and I lead the music a few times each month. I am a tenor and taught instrumental/vocal music for many years. I had to turn down an invite to sing in Texas on New Year's Eve yesterday.


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

david johnson said:


> I often sing at church. We are an acappella congregation and I lead the music a few times each month. I am a tenor and taught instrumental/vocal music for many years. I had to turn down an invite to sing in Texas on New Year's Eve yesterday.


Do you lead at an actual choir or is it a church, do you charge a ticket fee for people to come and listen?
What where you going to sing on new years eve?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

The congregation sings, no choir. Church service is free  I was going to sing/lead at a New Year's Eve service/celebration.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I am requested to sing whenever someone wants to clear a room in a hurry or get rid of unwanted guests! :lol:

My wife, however, is a very good singer and has sung in several top choirs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

I sing with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra Chorus and we do public performances throughout the year. I joined a few years ago because I hadn’t been in a choir for a few months and felt that I needed to join one again. I’ve had a lot of fun with Andrew Davis our conductor in pieces like The Dream of Gerontius, The Creation, L’Enfance du Christ and other works. I think my favourite performance I’ve done in the choir was last year’s Mozart Requiem conducted by Richard Egarr.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I can share only second hand experience, I don't sing myself. I did everything I could to uninvite myself from the choir when I was still a kid after all. My sister sings. She's alto 2. From what I gathered that voice type is in demand, she almost get an automatic invite when she tells she's alto 2. My sister started singing in choirs in her mid-teens, joined a good choir in our city. That choir won some awards internationally, but it was long time ago. More recently she just sang in some local choir where she lived, but she doesn't anymore not enough time with family and job. Her speaking voice though sounds different, higher, I think she consciously perhaps pitched her voice to sound higher. Once she argued that she can sing high like soprano. I've heard it and it didn't sound that good in my opinion. I sometimes like to speculate what type of singing voice that or other person might have, but I usually suspend my judgment, because you can't always tell, since I wouldn't have guessed that my sister's voice is that low.

Prior to her singing she learned piano.


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

So It would appear you have all sang in choirs, was hoping to hear from some opera singers
But



shirime said:


> I sing with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra Chorus and we do public performances throughout the year. I joined a few years ago because I hadn't been in a choir for a few months and felt that I needed to join one again. I've had a lot of fun with Andrew Davis our conductor in pieces like The Dream of Gerontius, The Creation, L'Enfance du Christ and other works. I think my favourite performance I've done in the choir was last year's Mozart Requiem conducted by Richard Egarr.


That sounds an advanced choir, how did you get into that?


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Marinera said:


> My sister sings. She's alto 2. From what I gathered that voice type is in demand, she almost get an automatic invite when she tells she's alto 2. .


What is an alto 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2018)

Batista230 said:


> So It would appear you have all sang in choirs, was hoping to hear from some opera singers
> But
> 
> That sounds an advanced choir, how did you get into that?


I auditioned by singing a song to the choir director and doing a range test and sight singing exercises. It took about five minutes or so.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Batista230 said:


> What is an alto 2


The second alto. It's the lowest voice female voice in choir. Altos are the lowest female voices in choir in general. There's the first alto and the second. The second alto my sister said is lower than the first and the lowest possible female singing voice in choir. I don't know how it translates into operatic terms, mezzo or contralto perhaps. I'm not sure only if that was a shortage of altos 2 in her area where she lived or it's overall a problem and some choirs just have to make do without altos 2 because of that.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I sang professionally when I was much younger in the chorus and small bits with Dallas Opera and as a paid soloist in many churches. I'm a lyric baritone and sang many Messiahs, the Brahms and Fauré Requiems, lots of Vaughan Williams. I quit trying to make it when I was in my mid-30s and came in second in an audition with the San Francisco Opera (which got me nothing). I was a late bloomer (sang tenor for too long before realizing I was in fact a high baritone and not a heldentenor or whatever). I still sing solos in church and do all the singing I can, but it's for free now. I really wanted to sing the Verdi Requiem bass parts (I am nearly 70, so can sing a lot of bassy things and have better low note that I couldn't when I was younger) in a concert in which I was in the bass section a couple of years ago, I certainly would have done a better job than the crappy mid-30s baritone they had, who couldn't project his voice off of the stage. 

Having a photographic memory for music, I know a ton of tenor, baritone, and bass arias and ensembles without needing the music, but I live in a small town and there aren't many professional-quality tenors or sopranos with whom I could perform. Anyway.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

david johnson said:


> I often sing at church. We are an acappella congregation and I lead the music a few times each month. I am a tenor and taught instrumental/vocal music for many years. I had to turn down an invite to sing in Texas on New Year's Eve yesterday.


Church of Christ? That must be tough given your obvious love of instrumental music. I only sang a solo one time in a Church of Christ ... I smuggled in my pitchpipe but had to sing "Here Comes the Bride" at a wedding. It was not a pleasant experience. And I mean absolutely no disrespect. There does seem to be plenty of scriptural evidence for the use of instruments in worship, though.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

George, yes the church of Christ. But Primitive Baptists, Mennonites, most Orthodox bodies, and Old Regular Baptists are acappella in worship practice. That makes a lot of us. Pitch pipes are welcome, as are tuning forks, etc. If you wish to ask anything, just pm me here.
Do you do any Sacred Harp singing? It's really neat and primitive-ish. Some fine Colonial American music in the books.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I have sung in the Yale Russian Chorus for more than 50 years so am well acquainted with Orthodox TTBB old-style singing. And I grew up in Texas where Sacred Harp is still quite popular, and yes I have sung some of it. You're right, there are some great tunes. I was 20 for Here Comes the Bride, so what did I know? 

Thanks for writing and

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

